# Dead Frigidaire refrigerator



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

On December 3, 2015 I bought a new Frigidaire refrigerator, on the 10th of January it died.
I was able to shift the frozen food to the big freezer, and the rest into a box outside the house in the breezeway.
Called for warranty repair, tech showed up a week later.
He said that this particular model was introduced two years ago and has had three major problems with it since new.
The air circulation fan motor seizes up, the controller dies and there was a third but I forgot what it is. 
Tech. said he would be back next week with the parts. 
I called the repair center today 8FEB16, asked what happened to the tech, they told me the PARTS WERE STILL ON BACK ORDER!
They also said that they did not know when they would get them.
She also told it would be five days after they get them before the tech could get here to service the thing.
I called the company headquarters, got blown off by them with the statement, IT IS being repaired under their warranty statement.
Conclusion, I will never buy another one of their products ever again.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

Frigidaire is a horrible brand. When we moved into our house it had Frigidaire for everything. Within a year they were all broken and had to be replaced. I lost it when the dishwasher broke and flooded my kitchen and ruined the wood floor. I got no help from customer service. However, once i looked up the CEO, president and board of directors and sent them all email complaints within 24 hours I had a response that included a check for a replacement dishwasher and repairs for my floor. I will NEVER have this brand in my home again.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I recommend Samsung refrigerators. Know that appliances now have a few years life span expectancy, ask your technician. The old days of 15 plus years ........ gone.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Not sure if it will help but you might throw your story up on social media. Tag them #tag them


----------



## Atilla (Feb 3, 2016)

I bought a Frigidaire gas dryer used because I wanted a gas one to replace my electric one. It squeaks, its got 100 settings and none of them work well except the "Shrink Everything" setting. The lint collector is undersized and ineffective except for catching bras, panties and anything with a spaghetti strap. The door won't stay shut so the light, which I replaced before the door broke stays on constantly. For the record the light is completely useless anyway and a real PITA to replace.

I'll never buy another Fridigiaire either, but there are some up sides. First, I'm not allowed to move a load of clothes from the washer to the dryer. Second, my wife only has enough bras and panties from Sunday through Tuesday 

My best friend has an A/C company and after servicing 3 Samsungs in two weeks, quit doing appliances. The model that got him has a controller for the freezer, a controller for the fridge and a controller for the compressor to talk to the other two controllers, or something like that. Its also has a fan for each crisper drawer, etc--he went on and on. His cost for each controller board was over $300. I'm not sure Samsung is the answer, but I'd probably try one because I don't think anybody makes a good one these days.

I just moved an old fridge for my sister in law. The new one is a Samsung and it has a fridge drawer, two fridge doors and a freezer drawer on the very bottom. There's all kinds of slide outs and gadgets for keeping food from rolling around in the drawers. The side-by-side doors have flanges that retract when you open them and none of it will open unless you pull the handles to "release" it. From what I can tell all of these mechanisms are plastic. The ice maker is in the fridge. The doors don't line up because there isn't enough structural integrity to keep the thing square. (I'm going to check the floor for level tomorrow.) I didn't tell her any of this, but from an engineering standpoint, this thing is a disaster waiting to happen.

I think the secret is to get one with as simple a design as possible.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do not give up. They can not wait months. Demand that this lemon be replaced or they issue a refund due to their incompetence of honoring the warranty. If you get no where , or told they can do nothing let them know when you talk to their boss the will wonder why this problem is beyond that managers ability to handle it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Planned obsolescence in the fast lane. 


Squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

JetFuel is right, google the CEO and anyone else of import, find their email address, and send them a complaint directly. Mebbe even quote them their own warranty or some such. Works. I had Comcast out the next day by doing that.

Tell them there's an old lady starving to death or some sob story too, so you can throw it in their faces during all future interactions.  
Be the dick!


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

The next time my fridge dies... I'm buying a natural gas or an LP fridge. Lehmans sells them. If you have not heard of Lehmans... do a search online for them.... everyone in here should look at all their gadges they sell... Its a preppers paradise store for the homestead.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

GE, Frigidaire and Hotpoint are on my NOPE list. LG, Whirlpool and Maytag are preferred. I just bought a Maytag dryer to replace my 20 year old Whirlpool. Wish me luck.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

WHIRLPOOL the only way to go


----------



## Preppersaurusrex (Jan 31, 2016)

Dual fuel fridges are awesome, a 5 gallon propane tank will run one for a couple years at least. If I had a BOL cabin the dual fuel fridge/freezer would be on my short list of must haves. I have a propane mini fridge in my garage from a RV, it works great but I would prefer to have a full size unit for the long haul.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Or do this!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We had a fancy Maytag something or other which was junk too. Think they told us the high dollar models are still built good. Frigidaire is definitely not on the approved list...Thought hot point still had a good rep but guess not.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Just wondering if they got you fixed up yet


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> On December 3, 2015 I bought a new Frigidaire refrigerator, on the 10th of January it died.
> I was able to shift the frozen food to the big freezer, and the rest into a box outside the house in the breezeway.
> Called for warranty repair, tech showed up a week later.
> He said that this particular model was introduced two years ago and has had three major problems with it since new.
> ...


I don't use fridges. None the less I can understand adjusting to not having one.

Ask yourself though, what company will provide a better service based on the pricing.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Or do this!


I like this but you would need to drill and secure or weld on some locking points so it was secure. It would be even cooler though if he removed the insultation from the back section and used that for storage as it no one would expect an actual fridge with some food in it to be a safe. Although it is one step up, if he actually had it so that it was not visible as holding stuff, and instead had a false back, better. None the less for the US it is cool, in Canada unless they had trigger locks and the ammo was kept in the microwave it probably wouldn't be legal.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Just wondering if they got you fixed up yet


Still not heard a thing from the repair center, they have not even returned my two calls from within the week.
I called the store where I bought it Friday and told the owner the situation, he was mad over it and was going to call them himself.
I will probably hear back tomorrow from him, I called there late Friday afternoon.
I have bought many appliances from them over the years, I know it is not their fault, first ever problem with them.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Still not heard a thing from the repair center, they have not even returned my two calls from within the week.
> I called the store where I bought it Friday and told the owner the situation, he was mad over it and was going to call them himself.
> I will probably hear back tomorrow from him, I called there late Friday afternoon.
> I have bought many appliances from them over the years, I know it is not their fault, first ever problem with them.


If you haven't already then its time to start getting all the paperwork you've filled out organized and make an ultimatum that you fix it immediatly, you replace it, you refund it, or we meet in small claims. Over a month is ridiculous.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Will2 said:


> I don't use fridges. None the less I can understand adjusting to not having one.
> 
> Ask yourself though, what company will provide a better service based on the pricing.


If the SHTF, I would adjust.
However, I have a conventional family setting which as for most people requires an operational refrigerator.

For your follow on post I do have a concrete bunker for my ammo.
I would like to take the fridge and drop it on the CEO's house from five thousand feet, filled with concrete of course.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> If you haven't already then its time to start getting all the paperwork you've filled out organized and make an ultimatum that you fix it immediatly, you replace it, you refund it, or we meet in small claims. Over a month is ridiculous.


This week will have something going or I will start a lawsuit, I will buy a different one by the end of the week.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Update, the store I bought it from called just now, said they will be here between 1-3 pm to replace it. 
Store owner said it was BS what the service company was pulling.
They never even returned his call.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Update, the store I bought it from called just now, said they will be here between 1-3 pm to replace it.
> Store owner said it was BS what the service company was pulling.
> They never even returned his call.


Awesome customer service from the vendor!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> GE, Frigidaire and Hotpoint are on my NOPE list. LG, Whirlpool and Maytag are preferred. I just bought a Maytag dryer to replace my 20 year old Whirlpool. Wish me luck.


And you do realize that the Maytag name has been sold to China...

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The name of the incompetent service company is,SUZOR ELECTRONICS SERVICE, located in Athol Ma.
I would avoid using them for any type of service if you are in their service area which is the eastern half of Ma., NH, some CT and RI.
I called them for a followup on repair time four times leaving name and phone number and reference to, three last week and one the week before on Friday.
Always got an answering machine, took a day from my initial repair call before they returned that one. IN CONCLUSION, THE COMPANY SUCKS!!!!
I will post this on other places also.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Awesome customer service from the vendor!


They are great, I did not bother them with the problem until last Friday.
The store did what it said it would do, delivered a new one at 2 pm today.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Update, just got a call from the service company, the were advising me that they were still waiting for the parts.
I informed them the parts were not needed, and that the store replaced the unit.


----------

